# April Photo Contest



## 1stGold13

Yes I know, how can I choose just one? Lol, submit as many as you want but leave a note or PM me on which ONE you want to be voting eligible


----------



## Wendy427

This is my favorite pic of Maxi because it reminds me so much of Andrew Wyeth's painting, "Christina's World".


----------



## ceegee

This is my all-time favourite photo of Ruby because it captures her approach to life: running full speed, eyes wide shut, smiling for joy. An enlarged, framed version hangs in my living room, to remind me of everything she brought to my life in the eight short years we were together.


----------



## Otis-Agnes

This pic of Abby makes me smile. She knew when she puts on her orange vest, that it's time for a hike. Plus I love the snowball coming off of her foot. Agnes


----------



## Otis-Agnes

Here's my fav pic of Haylie. She loved swimming in the river where we camped in NH. If you look close you can see the dribble of water coming from her mouth. She was beautiful. Agnes


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations to fourlakes, that was a great photo. 
Looking forward to another month of wonderful golden pictures!.


----------



## Rob's GRs

One of Hogan.


----------



## carolinehansen

Hank's first bath


----------



## lexie_bushey

This is my favorite of Bob on one of our walks


----------



## Rundlemtn

I have so many favourites, it's hard to choose. Of course my signature pic is very high on that list. But, apart from that photo, this one is one of my favourites of Rundle. It was the first time we had ever taken her off leash out in the open. By the water in Whistler, BC, she looked so confident walking along with us along the river rocks. I was so proud of our little girl that day, and could see for the first time, glimpses of the loyal dog she would become.


----------



## Megora

This is a favorite because it shows the "characters" of my two boys and our collie perfectly... 

There's Arth keeping the serious face... Jacks just thriving on having one of his own kind to boss around and play with...and then Bertie the laughing puppy.


----------



## 1stGold13

Great photos so far from everyone, I love reading what makes the photo special to you, thank you.


----------



## Atis

David enjoying life, which happens to be all about the ball.


----------



## 1stGold13

*Maggie*

This photo always gets me. I imagine her thinking 'my work here is done, what's next....hey, what's that over there'
Never fails to make me smile.


----------



## Jamm

Way too many to even post, but in honour of April being Joeys birthday month...


----------



## Jim and Hank

My favourite pic of my three old goldens!


----------



## Finn's Fan

This one always makes me laugh. He loved snow, the deeper, the better.


----------



## CnCFusion

This is my favorite of Mochi because it totally depicts his "playful" and "puppy" personality when he goes for walks.. he never leaves without a stick in his mouth, even if it's way too big for him!


----------



## 1stGold13

Looking forward to seeing more of your favorite Golden pictures.


----------



## Sweet Girl

My very favourite picture of my late girl, Tesia. The park was an absolute swamp, and I just let her have at it. Rolling, running, skidding, playing ball. Didn't matter - there was lots of time for a bath afterwards. I will forever be so thankful we had this day - because we discovered her cancer just a few days later. But this day was all joy.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

This is one of Elsa and my husband that so looks like, 'A Man and his Hunting Dog.' (even though she is technically mine, she adores Dale.) This show's Elsa's true personality.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

*Nala & Duke*

This is my absolute favorite picture of both of them; because of the love they have for each other. They are each other's best friend, they like to do everything with each other. This even means, tongues out at the same time and looking in the same direction. They are two peas in a pod and love car rides, the wind in their face makes trips that much more fun! 

They are waiting in the car, ready to go on an adventure!


----------



## LynnC

Sweet Girl said:


> My very favourite picture of my late girl, Tesia. The park was an absolute swamp, and I just let her have at it. Rolling, running, skidding, playing ball. Didn't matter - there was lots of time for a bath afterwards. I will forever be so thankful we had this day - because we discovered her cancer just a few days later. But this day was all joy.


I just love the grass on her tongue :--heart:


----------



## LynnC

This was Luna's Gotcha day. Little did we know we would only have 2 more weeks with her big sis Harley . Each day is a gift.


----------



## 1stGold13

Great photos everyone, let's see more of your favorite Golden pics


----------



## Melfice




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoying all the pictures, they're beautiful.


----------



## 1stGold13

Another favorite of mine (non-eligible) How fast they grow up.


----------



## LJack

Melfice said:


>


This looks like a cover from the GRCA News! I love the sky and of course the dog!


----------



## fourlakes

Some great photos so far this month. I'm looking forward to seeing more of everyone's fav photos of their Golden.


----------



## JDandBigAm

Although I have taken 1000s of photos, this is one of my favorites of Jonah.


----------



## Melfice

LJack said:


> This looks like a cover from the GRCA News! I love the sky and of course the dog!


Really? I'll need to look up the cover of the GRCA, and check it out for myself


----------



## Melfice

Happy said:


> Although I have taken 1000s of photos, this is one of my favorites of Jonah.


I love this picture!


----------



## Golden Pond

Hard to pick favorites! Here is Clover Lupine and Sage waiting for a ball to be tossed over the water!


----------



## BriGuy

Here is one of my favorites of Hazel from this past summer. This is Spencer Pond in Maine, with Little Spencer Mountain in the background.


----------



## LynnC

These pictures are all beautiful  !


----------



## SimTek

Sam Dog (Samantha)... Can I come out... Please......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic pictures all, when it comes time to vote it's really going to be hard to pick, they're all great.


----------



## Otis-Agnes

Here's Miss Penny. She's my devil dog. Here she looks calm and peaceful, eventho I detect a bit of naughtiness behind those eyes. Agnes


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really great entries so far, hope to see more of your Favorite Golden pictures.


----------



## ktkins7

Here's my Ella in the leaves last fall being a very good girl with her stay. The picture with the tongue out is my submission. The others show her normal behavior in the leaves


----------



## tessmk

So far and by far my all time favorite photo.

This is a picture of our bridge angel, Dakota and my DH. I know it's not the greatest quality, as I was taken aback when I walked into this while going downstairs. I wanted to capture it before she got distracted. This was shortly after we had learned of her _osteosarcoma_ and my DH thought he was comforting her, when obviously it was Dakota comforting him, during his heartache. These goldens are truly special. <3


----------



## MissouriCharlie

I love this picture of Charlie Boy!


----------



## Katduf

One of my favourites because it's the day Bear and Stormy met each other for the first time.


----------



## Wendy427

Katduf said:


> View attachment 634082
> 
> One of my favourites because it's the day Bear and Stormy met each other for the first time.


What an adorable picture!


----------



## 1stGold13

Great pictures, show us more of your favorite Golden pics.


----------



## BaileyzMom

It's hard to have a favorite pic so far... we've only had Bailey for 5 weeks! But I'd have to say this one tugs my heart strings every time I see it. This adorable expression is the same sweet little face I see every morning when I get her up out of the crate to go potty. It's like our little moment together before she fully wakes up and remembers she is a landshark LOL!


----------



## BaileyzMom

By the way, I meant to add that I am LOVING all these pics! Keep them coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So many great *My Golden Favorite* pictures, looking forward to seeing more. 



> Our March winner fourlakes has chosen a special theme for April: My Golden Favorite
> 
> This month should break the record for most entries! We want to see YOUR all-time favorite picture of your Golden. From puppies to seniors, your Golden in any setting or season, from napping to frolicking in the river, competing in a dog show to competing for attention. If it's your favorite photo we want to see it and we'd love to hear about why it's your fave in the comments if you want to share.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but share your photos anyway regardless if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all.
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Saturday, 23 Apri*l


----------



## fourlakes

Not an eligible entry but I thought I would share a favorite photo that I have framed here at home. Here is Roly up at my family's cabin about 8 years ago. Roly was the biggest boy in a litter I had back in 2000, named after the chubby puppy in 101 Dalmations who was always saying "Mom, I'm hungry..." Roly LOVED food and became a master counter surfer. My son, who was 12 at the time, fell completely in love with him and pleaded to keep him (I had picked a female from the litter), even hid him when people came to see the puppies. I said no way were we keeping two puppies, absolutely not, impossible, just not happening.... and somehow, magically, Roly stayed. He was a big, sweet boy and my son's very, very good buddy. He's gone now and my family's cabin is gone too, sold after my parents died. But the photo is a happy reminder of a very sweet Golden, being his goofy self, and a beautiful place.


----------



## soxOZ

As some of you may or may not know, we have 5 Goldens, Maccers (almost 14 yrs old), Matilda (turns 5 in May), Moe (18months old) and two new one's we're keeping from Matilda's and Moe's litter, Macie & Murphy (13 weeks old).

So I have literally thousands of photos of them, so picking one is almost impossible for me... LOL...
But I do have one recent one of our new girl Macie that I just love... 
She was named after our girl Maesie that we lost last July 2015...

#!... Macie (12 weeks old)...


----------



## Ivyacres

It's hard to pick just one because there are so many shots of Honey showing off her sweet, happy and sometimes goofy personality. 
We finally agreed on this picture taken of her when she was almost 7 months old. 










Choosing a winner this month is going to be very difficult...all the pictures are great!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

I know that lizard is in there somewhere, if I can just find it!


----------



## turtle66

So hard to choose from....

Well, I decided that I do like following picture best - even though, even though...

Let me put it this way: Lilly was (and is not allowed) to lay down IN the flowers in our garden. But what can I say: When I saw her doing exactly that including this happy smile on her face, I could not, could not make her go out. Instead - I grabbed my Camera and made pictures.

Facit: She trained me well...:

Bonus that day: She smelled like lavender


----------



## Melfice

soxOZ said:


> As some of you may or may not know, we have 5 Goldens, Maccers (almost 14 yrs old), Matilda (turns 5 in May), Moe (18months old) and two new one's we're keeping from Matilda's and Moe's litter, Macie & Murphy (13 weeks old).
> 
> So I have literally thousands of photos of them, so picking one is almost impossible for me... LOL...
> But I do have one recent one of our new girl Macie that I just love...
> She was named after our girl Maesie that we lost last July 2015...
> 
> #!... Macie (12 weeks old)...


Awesome picture, and wow you have 5 goldens! I wish I could have that many too haha


----------



## KayBee

This is my favorite photo of our bridge boy, Jack a/k/a Happy Jack.


----------



## swishywagga

turtle66 said:


> So hard to choose from....
> 
> Well, I decided that I do like following picture best - even though, even though...
> 
> Let me put it this way: Lilly was (and is not allowed) to lay down IN the flowers in our garden. But what can I say: When I saw her doing exactly that including this happy smile on her face, I could not, could not make her go out. Instead - I grabbed my Camera and made pictures.
> 
> Facit: She trained me well...:
> 
> Bonus that day: She smelled like lavender


I love it, and smelling of lavender is absolutely priceless!.


----------



## Panama Rob

*Dakota Ecstatically Rolling In The Grass*









I finally get to play. Gosh it's a close toss up but I'm going to submit Dakota in action.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoying all the great entries of everyone's favorite Golden picture. 

Hope to see more, the last day to submit your favorite picture is April 23rd.


----------



## Finn's Fan

My bridge boy Finn on one of his last visits to his favorite fields....


----------



## swishywagga

Really enjoying all the wonderful photos, be sure to get your entry in!.


----------



## fourlakes

Such wonderful photos. I'm enjoying them all.


----------



## Neeko13

My Bridge boy Nitro...:--heart::--heart:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You still have time to submit your Favorite Golden picture in the April Photo Contest. 

Last day to enter is April 23rd. 

Beautiful pictures everyone.


----------



## Otis-Agnes

I love these pictures and would love to see more! Agnes


----------



## swishywagga

Be sure to get your entry in, such great photos so far!.


----------



## Max's Dad

This picture of Max when he was 12 months old has always been one of my favorites. Shows him no longer a puppy, and becoming an adult dog. I like to compare it to my signature picture, which shows Max at five years old, with a full, adult coat and fully grown.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries, one more week to submit a photo for the April Photo Contest. 

*Last day to enter is next Saturday, April 23rd,* don't miss out.


----------



## Herschel

Herschel with his usual smile!


----------



## the S team

All time favorite of scout. We have a wood burning of this pic that is part of his memorial. This was him snoozing one night on the couch and ultimately would become the precise location he was laying the day our vet came to our house for his final moments.


----------



## Harleysmum

I love this picture of Harley although he looks very worried because it was the first picture my DH took of him with his big professional camera!


----------



## 1stGold13

Great photos everyone, as expected this month is going to be a record breaker for the number of submissions, always room for more so let's see your Favorite Golden photos, still several days to submit your entries.


----------



## fourlakes

Love seeing everyone's favorite photo of their Golden. Keep the entries coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Just a reminder everyone, this Saturday, April 23rd is your last day to submit your Favorite Golden picture. 

Don't miss out!

All the pictures submitted so far are really great, it's going to be another tough month of voting.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope to see more of your Favorite Golden picture before the Saturday deadline.


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker*

Here's one of my favorites of Tucker, on his float with his lifejacket on and his favorite toy!


----------



## mddolson

*Bella*

My favorite photo of Bella, catching her tire. She loves to fetch her tire. If I pick it up, she's off the deck & half way out into the yard looking back for me to throw it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Saturday, April 23rd is the last day to submit your Favorite Golden picture. 

So many great entries!


----------



## 1stGold13

Just a couple of days left to submit your entries.


----------



## swishywagga

Lots of great entries this month, time is running out to get yours in!.


----------



## danoon58

This is our boy Seamus. Only he can answer why he is in a bird feeder. He will be one tomorrow.


----------



## OutWest

This is my current favorite photo of Tucker (I have many of both dogs, separately and together! How to choose, how to choose???). My great big little boy is a total ball hound.


----------



## swishywagga

One of my favourite Barnaby photos, showing how he was destined to spend a lot of time in the laundry basket, he managed to split this one in half. A nice reminder there as well that I was still trying to lose weight 15 years ago!


----------



## rooroch

Grit loves this tree as there are mice living in the leaves!!


----------



## rooroch

Grit loves this tree as there are mice in the leaves!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Today and tomorrow are the last two days to submit your Favorite Golden picture for the contest. 

Great entries!


----------



## 1stGold13

Last day for entries. Share your Favorite Golden pics.


----------



## ktkins7

If you haven't already don't forget to post your photos today!


----------



## thorbreafortuna

I find it nearly impossible to pick a favorite but I chose this one of Thor doing his favorite thing in one of his favorite spots a couple of falls ago.


----------



## bixx

I have so many photos of Amber that I like, but my favorite photo of her is not even a close up of her, but of a scenic photo of her and my daughter walking in the woods. I think the photo pretty much describes how close they are to each other, as they are seen here seemingly in their own world. 

Also, I wanted to say, I loved all the photos shared on this particular thread. Quite a few moved me to tears.


----------



## 1stGold13

Final hours for your contest entries, join the fun if you haven't already. Don't worry if you think your photo can't win, we all win in this thread.


----------



## fourlakes

Last call for April photo entries!


----------



## swishywagga

fourlakes said:


> Last call for April photo entries!


Lots of great entries for this month's competition. Thank you fourlakes for choosing such a wonderful theme!.


----------



## fourlakes

swishywagga said:


> Lots of great entries for this month's competition. Thank you fourlakes for choosing such a wonderful theme!.


My pleasure . I love all the entries and may have to vote for everyone.


----------

